# Où trouver de beaux fonds d'écran ? Les sites que vous recommandez



## AngelWithDustEyes (20 Décembre 2005)

Outre les traditionnelles réponses obtenues grâce à Google, pouvons-nous utiliser cette discussion pour répertorier les meilleurs sites proposant des fonds d'écran (ou images d'arrière plan) ?
En donnant le lien, quelques unes des catégories de fonds d'écran proposés et qualité des photos...

Merci à toutes et tous d'avance


----------



## Inor (20 Décembre 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Outre les traditionnelles réponses obtenues grâce à Google, pouvons-nous utiliser cette discussion pour répertorier les meilleurs sites proposant des fonds d'écran (ou images d'arrière plan) ?
> En donnant le lien, quelques unes des catégories de fonds d'écran proposés et qualité des photos...
> 
> Merci à toutes et tous d'avance



Bonsoir.

Une recherche sur Google donne déjà de bons choix :

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=fr&q=fonds+d'écran&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

En particulier, j'aime bien :
http://fond-ecran.linternaute.com/
http://www.futura-sciences.com/sedetendre/f/fond-ecran-wallpaper.php

Il faut essayer; ça ne manque pas.

Moi, j 'en ai profité pour essayer le freeware PTHPasteboard pour copier et coller plusieurs url.


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

un site trouvé je ne sais plus trop quand par l'intermédiaire de google , site russe et parfois avec des pubs coquines   mais de superbes images non coquines pour les fonds d'écran : www.mota.ru


----------



## MacEskis (20 Décembre 2005)

C'est la taille qui pose problème, le format 1920x1200, ça ne se bouscule pas au portillon.
Et les étirer, c'est pas toujours très réussi.


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

heu tu parles pour quel ecran là?:rose:


----------



## MacEskis (20 Décembre 2005)

Un 23", Sony SDM P234B... un vrai petit bijou  




C'était ça ou des vacances... alors vu le temps que je passe devant un écran, la délibération n'a pas été longue 

Une autre adresse de fonds d'écran : http://www.tigaer-design.com


----------



## dadanini (20 Décembre 2005)

J'ai trouvé ça: http://www.tonguide.com/fondecran

Les fonds d'écran Linux valent le coup d'oeil.









Visitez mon site si vous aimez les animaux.


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Décembre 2005)

Tu as des adresses dans le tutoriel du forum customisation.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (24 Décembre 2005)

Merci Dark, j'ai visité quelques adresses du tutoriel, et le site Guikit est vraiment époustouflant pour les fonds d'écran de créatifs !

Encore Merci !


----------



## angelfires (6 Mai 2008)

Tu peux trouver des wallpaper interessant à cette page : http://www.angelfires-fr.com/fond_d_ecran/


----------



## moky99 (6 Mai 2008)

très bon site avec de nombreux wallpapers en 1920 : http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/index.php?sort=date


----------



## Aekold (6 Mai 2008)

Le meilleur site de Wallpapers, très hautes résolutions, du moment (selon moi et mon collègue)


http://wallpamac.fr/


----------



## Zyrol (7 Mai 2008)

Direction le forum custo...


----------



## Dr_cube (7 Mai 2008)

Moi je prends tous mes fonds d'écran (et icones) sur le site de David Lanham (http://dlanham.com/). Je les trouve magnifiques.


----------

